# Link: How to tell a good breeder website from a bad one.



## Castlemaid

http://caninepals.com/how-to-tell-a-good-breeder-website-from-a-bad-one/

http://mycorgi.com/forum/topics/how-to-tell-the-difference

There are of course, many breeder websites that have minimal info. Best thing to do is to call or email and ask questions, but the above guide lines will help you identify the good vs. the bad.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

few more..

https://germanshepherdcountry.com/distinguishing-good-breeders-from-bad-ones/

https://thedailyshep.com/what-to-look-for-when-buying-a-german-shepherd-puppy/


----------

